# need advice



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Not sure where this should have been posted but here goes.
I won a Bachmann Charger III( 20 shipped) in great condition until I touched the tires. 
Has anyone replaced the tires on Bachmann rim, if so what did you use. thanks :wave:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

I'll look around Bill.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Are they the tire thats like a tjet stock tire that got whacked with a hammer? (just a little bigger).


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

*Start from scratch*

Let me know if you can't find anything available. I can probably make something up that does the job.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Work-Around....*

Bill... I assume you'd like to run this car at least a little?... One of my sources says he has used Thunderslicks. I don't own any Bachmann cars, but thinking about it this morning, I myself have used various size silicone and other material tires (including Thunderslicks) meant for one certain application on another hub they were not quite intended to be used for. It's a crapshoot maybe, but there's really no harm having a couple extra pairs of Thunderslicks on hand. In many cases the stretch is not so extreme that it will cause the tires to tear or distort badly enough so as to render them unsuitable. Sometimes you have to monkey around and try fitting what you can lay your hands on easiest and cheapest. Try some mix'n matches. If the "shoe" fits... wear it. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You can also make wider tires narrow by popping a spare similar sized wheel and axle in your dremel and slicing them down to size with an exacto knife. Run at a lower speed if possible to reduce melting, and cut off the back side of the tires.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

thanks for the help guys:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

*bachmann charger III*

I seen these cars doing a search on internet and ebay, looks like the same size tires as the t jets.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I've always used the same narrow silicone tires that also fit tjets (back in the 70's). An old pair of slightly stretched tjet silicone tires would work even better. As A kid I found the Bachmanns to be bullet proof but a bit noisy and not quite as fast. As I remember they handed well.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I use weird Jacks think t-jet silicones... I have several Bachmanns. A nice addition to a well rounded collection


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Thanks guys, as soon as I can get to my workbench, I am going to try out your ideas:thumbsup::wave:


----------

